# Pyle cycle series amp and speakers.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok i got these this mornin for christmas. i put them on today and they are some of the clearest speakers ive ever herd on a atv. cheap easy to moutn and dont look that bad. wish they were black tho. loud also. they plug straight up tp my iphone and has a long enough cord that i can keep my iphone in my wadders.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking good now I don't have to buy any I can just listen to yours Haha


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

YEA WHEN UR GETTIN PULLED OUT! hahahahahaha.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Haha you mean when I'm pulling you out or watching you get pulled out


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

How many times did I pull u out at rocks?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's cause I hit everything I saw Haha


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

so so true. i dont want to break anything. im broke unlike u richie rich.


----------

